# Oil extractor pump: Mityvac or Schwaben? Which to get?



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-schwabe...sjycY2fR_b8QiEiDD9jVsa2z6ohZ8PE0aAjpNEALw_wcB
https://www.neweggbusiness.com/product/product.aspx?item=9siv0ha3hr2415


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LCEWR4A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I got this one, and it's great.


----------



## WunTon (Mar 14, 2017)

I've got the Schwaben. That being said I have not used it yet but I do have several Schwaben tools with no complaints on any of them so far and I can't see any reason to complain about this one either. I bought it because I got a few hundred $'s in ECS gift cards for xmas and figured it would be way easier than having to pull out my little jack since my floor jack won't fit under my car! I've used the Mityvac brake bleed kit a lot in the past and it worked as it should every time as well so I don't think you will go wrong with either product.


----------



## GoGoTSI (Mar 13, 2010)

I bought mine from Griot's. Many are likely made in the same factory and labeled for the sellers so I would buy based upon price. With the top-mounted oil filter, the extractor makes oil changes on my Passat painless and drip free.


----------

